# Thick Close Node Rattan



## K Williams (Mar 28, 2004)

Does close node rattan come in 1" to 1.25" diameter thicknesses?


----------



## bart (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes, you have to look around a bit but you can find it. The actual species of rattan might be different than what you're used to but it does exist.


----------

